# Jax Dies During Neuter Procedure



## LKC9262

My husband and I are currently stationed with the US military in South Korea. This place is NOTHING like home, but the fact that we brought our beloved fur-baby, Jax out here helped to make this place feel like it.

I got Jax in College and my husband "adopted" him once we got married. We don't have any human children, just Jax. He was truly the heart and soul of our home. We did everything with him! He was so much fun and we were constantly playing with him, singing to him, or making him dance with us. He was always a little shy around other people and more timid than most goldens, but that was what was so endearing about him. he NEEDED us, he only felt safe and himself with us. He was ALWAYS so obedient and one of the most trainable Dogs ever.

He was 5 years old and had an absolutely perfect temperament. 
We had wrestled with whether or not to have him neutered for some time. We ultimately decided to go through with us because he had problems with some "discharge" and it was always frustrating to find it on the furniture or the floor, etc. We had read and been advised that having him neutered might fix the problem and were urged to do so by our vet on the Military base.

We made the appointment and dropped our sweet, perfect, incredibly happy baby off at the Military Veterinary Clinic last wednesday for the procedure. To be honest we thought nothing of it really, I just couldnt wait to see how adorable he would look wearing the "cone of shame".

That afternoon we got the worst news we have ever received. Jax died during the procedure. The Vet tech had neglected to do a routine pre-op procedure in which some exhaust valve is pressure checked. If he had done the proper inspection he would have found the valve to be improperly closed and Jax would have, more than likely, had no issues.

They realized 4 minutes into the procedure that something was going wrong when some bag on the anesthesia machine was blown up huge. They tried to correct the mistake, but it was too late.
They said they gave him CPR for 45 minutes, but were unsuccessful in reviving him.

Our hearts are so broken. I have never felt so regretful about any decision I have ever made in my entire life. Why did we elect to have this procedure done in the first place?? I would give ANYTHING to rewind time.
Our home is so empty and this country has never felt so foreign and lonely.
I have this terrible pit in my stomach and it wont go away. 

I have had Goldens my whole life, but Jax was different. He was one of those "once-in-a-lifetime" dogs. His spirit was so meek and gentle and he loved the heck out of us. 
I feel like I have no closure because it was so unexpected and so shocking. 

I miss him so terribly and I fear that we will never find a Golden that was as loyal, fun, and sweet natured as Jax. I will always miss him and there is no doubt that the remaining portion of our tour will not be near as bright as it was when Jax was here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry, my heart hurts for you. 

Jax was a beautiful boy, this is so incredibly sad.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Jennifer1

There is nothing to say except I am so very sorry.
He was beautiful


----------



## inge

What a heartbreaking story...I am so, so sorry for your loss...run free, sweet boy!


----------



## CStrong73

OMG....I don't even know what to say. Your post has me in tears.
We lost our collie very suddenly and unexepctedly at two years old, so I know your pain. 

But to think what happened to Jax was avoidable is just incredibly heart-breaking.

Big Hugs to you.


----------



## Capt Jack

I am so sorry for your loss.It is horrible that this should happen when you & your husband are giving us the kindness of serving our country.For that, thank you.I will pray for your peace & comfort.Again words cannot say how sorry I feel for your loss Prayers will help & I'm sending one out now.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very, very sorry for your tragic loss. Sleep softly sweet Jax, sending you strength. Gone way too soon.


----------



## robinrd

I am so sorry for you loss, he looks like he was a wonderful boy. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry for you loss, so terrible.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OMG, how heartbreaking. I'm so so sorry for this horrid tragedy. Big hugs to both you and your husband. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved.


----------



## Claudia M

Oh how terrible! I am so so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the pain you must feel. Thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## Karen519

*Lkc*

LKC

There are NO WORDS for me to express my sorrow for you.
I am SO SORRY.

I will put Jax on our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!


----------



## ssacres

SO sorry for your loss. I can imagine the pain you are going through. It is just so very tragic. He sure was a beautiful boy. There just are no words to say how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## tobysmommy

What a terrible tragedy. I am so very, very sorry for your loss.
Run free at the Bridge, sweet boy.


----------



## dogloverforlife

I am so so sorry this happened. How tragic and neglectful of the tech. There are no words to express how sorry I am for you. Hugs. Rip sweet Jax.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

This is just tragic. I am so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vrmueller

Absolute heartbreak...I am beyond sorry for the loss of Jax. Strength to both of you.


----------



## gold4me

Oh my I am so sorry for your loss of Jax. I can't imagine the pain you must feel but you in a forum that truly understands your loss. I hope someday you find another golden to fill the emptiness in your home and hearts. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY!!!!!


----------



## newport

I am so so sorry for your loss... words cannot express... ((hugs)).


----------



## kjohnstone82

Im so sorry to hear about Jax, what a terrible tragedy. Hugs to you both.


----------



## TheZ's

So very sorry for the heartbreaking loss. Praying that with time you will find some comfort, perhaps from another Golden, even though it never is the same.


----------



## Wendi

I am so sorry for your loss of Jax, such a heartbreaking thing to happen.


----------



## Allie

What a beautiful boy! I'm so so sorry for your loss - you can tell by your photos the love you shared with him.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I am so very, very sorry. I just don't have words to tell you how bad I feel for what happened. He was a beautiful dog and this was such a tragic event. My heart aches for you both.


----------



## drofen

I wish I knew what to say to make things better for you, but there are no words...

May you find some measure of peace and comfort in the beautiful memories you have of your time together.


----------



## Thalie

I am so very sorry for your loss. So unexpected and tragic. Sending you comfort and peace in this terrible time. Sleep softly, Jax, you are gone too soon and loved so much.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper

I am so sorry for your loss  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry for your sudden loss of Jax. Your story is heart-wrenching. I'm so sorry you lost your boy


----------



## T&G

I'm a military wife as well with no children except our fur baby, Hunter. He's my life. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know not many words can help heal the hurt. 

Your boy sure is a handsome and beautiful golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

This is so distressing. I'm also in tears. This was something that you expected to be harmless and help in the long run that went terribly wrong.

There are no words to make this better. I'm hoping that time will help.


----------



## KathyL

Oh my God, this is too heartbreaking. From the bottom of my heart, I want to say I am so so very sorry for your loss. I broke down crying and could barely finish reading your post. Five years old and a simple procedure went wrong. The pictures of Jax show how special he was, just so "Golden". I wish I could say or do more, but I wouldn't even know where to begin. Please post and "talk" it out, this will take time.
Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh No! How awful for you! Jax was a very handsome boy! I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I lost my heartdog last summer and I've never felt so awful, so I know what you are going throught. Please lean on all of us for support--that's what we are here for. Godspeed, Jax!


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy Jax. He was a beautiful boy and our heart goes out to you and your family. 

When we got our rescue boy, also named Jax, we noticed that the vet had done a vasectomy instead of neutering. I don't know if this is what they are doing now on older dogs.

You are in our prayers. Run free and play hard now dear Jaxie...our beloved Rhett and many other Golden friends are waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------



## Davidrob2

I am so sorry for your loss. Jax was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss of Jax - my heart just sank with how devastated you must be.

Run free Jax - the pictures prove you were well loved


----------



## LeilaM

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful golden retriever. As a former military spouse myself who spent time in Asia I know how hard it is to be so far away from home.

May I ask did they let you see Jax to say good-bye? I certainly hope they did if it was your wish.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry to read your story. Jax was a beautiful boy and I can see how special he was to you. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry this has happened to Jax and you and your hubby. Simply tragic. I love his pictures, what a great boy.


----------



## murphy1

So sad! Such a fluke accident. You're both in my prayers for your broken hearts.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so very sorry,what a horrible thing to happen ,to your wonderful boy.


----------



## Brave

My thoughts and prayers are with your family, during this most difficult time. 

I am so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kadence and scout

So sorry for your loss.He was a beautiful boy! We just lost our Kadence to cancer on January 30th.It is never easy no matter how it happens.Please do not blame yourselves.You were trying to fix a problem that would make his quality of life alittle better.He loved you and he knew he was loved by you both!


----------



## Max's Dad

I am so sorry to hear this terrible new. Please take care.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I echo what everyone else on this forum has said..I am so, so sorry for this terrible mistake. You would think that in this day and time, mistakes like this couldn't possibly happen. You can bet that Tech and the rest of the staff will never forget what happened, and will strive for 100% correct procedure and accountability in their surgery rooms. Our hearts are breaking for you, Jax was very loved and will not be forgotten. ((HUGS))


----------



## swishywagga

We are so very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Takasnooze

What a beautiful and magical friend he was to you and your family. Such a tragedy to loose such a sweet guy due to negligence. God bless you and God bless Jax. I'm sure he will always be with you.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry for your loss, I am devastated for you


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just have no words. Sending hugs. Run free sweet Jax, you know how much mommy & daddy love you ♥


----------



## AmbikaGR

There are no words. I am sitting here with tears. I am so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How devastating- I am so sorry.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I'm so sorry. That is just tragic. Rest in peace Jax


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## davebeech

very sorry to hear the tragic news about Jax

Rest In Peace Jax


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm just so heartbroken for you. I hope you will find peace and know that this was not your fault. He loved you, as you said, and he would want you to be happy. May the memories you have of him bring you smiles one day.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so, so sorry. There really are no words. Your pictures show just how special he was.


----------



## Mausann

I am so sorry for your loss of Jax, he was a handsome boy. There are no words I can say to you. I just will give you a big hug!!


----------



## Ohiomom9977

Words cannot express how sorry I am for your loss! Jax was a very handsome boy. Keeping you in my prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

He was really very beautiful. I am deeply sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mirinde

Former military family here too-- I know how much a dog can be a source of grounding and comfort when everything else is up in the air  Our house is so sorry for your loss and Jax was undeniably such a Golden... what a senseless thing to happen to a sweet boy. Lots of love your way.


----------



## elly

There are no words to convey enough how so so sorry I am. He was a beautiful boy, my heart breaks for you. Im so so sorry. Run free beautiful boy xx


----------



## Doug

Oh my gosh. My heart is filled with such sadness for you.
I know the feeling too well of losing a golden so special that you know will never be replaced. 

They say that there is an invisible date that we all have on us when God will call us back to heaven where we belong, our true home full of love, joy, support and understanding. If it was not this operation it would have been something else. At least he was not aware. 

Know that you did not cause this. You did not make him sick. Also know that if the situation was reversed with the information he had he would have done the same for you. We all know, including Jax that your intention was pure love and wanting him to be as happy as can be. 

To lose our everyday friends in this manner is one of the cruelest tests we will ever go through in life. Only time will erode your pain. Be good to yourself. Know that he sends you much love and wants you to feel joy as he always did. Remember him with pride and joy not sadness. I am so sorry.


----------



## JDandBigAm

I can tell by your photos that Jax was the center of you and your husband's affection. He must have been such a wonderful companion to you in a far away country. Jax was a special boy to you and your heart must be so very heavy.


----------



## Michele4

So sorry for your loss, it's so hard losing a companion we hold so dear to our hearts. They are a part of our family and we grieve just as we would if we lost a person close to us. Just know that he had a great life was loved very much.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for your loss he was a lovely boy


----------



## SriMVY

This is just so very very sad. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak. Jax was a beautiful, happy looking boy and it's evident by looking at his smile just how much he knows he was loved.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Jax.


----------



## sunset

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband during this difficult time.


----------



## KiwiD

Such a heartbreaking story. I'm so sorry for your loss. You can tell in the pictures just how much he was loved. Rest in peace Jax.


----------



## Amberbark

*(((hugs)))*

I am so so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jax. It is very evident in your photos that he was much loved and loved you in return. My deepest condolences to you and your husband at this sad time. Vicki and Amber


----------



## LKC9262

Yes, we got to go in a say our goodbyes. That was so strange. He looked and felt like he always did when he slept. You would just expect him to pop up at any moment and be ready to play or kiss at your ears (he always loved kissing ears for some reason).
While I think seeing him gave some sense of closure, nothing can prepare you for how terrible it is to kiss your lifeless friends face. It was just so terrible.


----------



## OutWest

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how that would feel. I have neutered two beloved animals in the past twelve months, and I would have felt crushed as you do now if something had gone wrong. 

But do try really hard not to second guess the decision. You did the right thing--it was the tech who made the mistake. I'm sure your dog would be very upset if he saw you upset about this.

What you can do is follow up with clinic, speak with the chief doctor or manager, and insist that new procedures be put in place, and ask them to report back to you about what they are. 

Sending hugs across the oceans to you and your husband. I lived in Korea many years ago for three years. I loved it but I also know how totally different it is from home. I hope you are able to enjoy the rest of your time there. There is a GRF member living on Jeju Island, FYI.


----------



## Barkr

What beautiful boy, so sorry:-(


----------



## daisydogmom

I am just so sorry...


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I am so sorry for the loss of Jax. My heart breaks for you.
May your wonderful memories bring you comfort.


----------



## Always51

I'm in tears..what a horrible outcome...RIP beautiful boy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful boy. This is truly unfair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pammie

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. 
I have a yet-to-be neutered boy and you have just lived out my worst nightmare.


----------



## mudEpawz

i am so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your beautiful baby!  Words cannot describe your grief!


----------



## MercyMom

LKC9262 said:


> Yes, we got to go in a say our goodbyes. That was so strange. He looked and felt like he always did when he slept. You would just expect him to pop up at any moment and be ready to play or kiss at your ears (he always loved kissing ears for some reason).
> While I think seeing him gave some sense of closure, nothing can prepare you for how terrible it is to kiss your lifeless friends face. It was just so terrible.


 :no::--sad:


----------



## coaraujo

omg, i am so so so very sorry for your loss. jax sure was beautiful and looked like the sweetest boy. my heart weeps for you and your husband. sleep softly sweet jax. you are in the hearts of all of us here at GRF.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Tears streaming for you and for Jax. I am so very, very sorry for your loss. I couldn't bear to open this thread for a while, knowing how raw this hurt must be.

You have a Golden angel to watch over you now - one who knows how very much you love him.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Willow52

I'm so sorry to read about this tragedy and your loss. Godspeed dear Jax.


----------



## Macretriever

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Speechless in tears, I am so very sorry for the tragic loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

I too am in tears reading your post about the tragic loss of beautiful Jax. At times like this it is so incredibly difficult to understand why he was taken so unexpectedly. I can tell that you're second guessing yourself for having the procedure done. It was not your fault. You had no way of knowing something so tragic would happen. Sending thoughts for you to give you strength during this sad time.


----------



## Hector

Yes this is horrible!

This is a little soul we are speaking about, a Tech should not be allowed to make mistakes. There should be no room for mistakes whether it is about humans or our pets! 

Jax is well now, he is happy and strong and he is running together with all our pets who have crossed. I hope he is with our Hector running and playing together.

We are sorry for your loss. You will remember him forever.


----------



## kjohnstone82

I have messaged you, if I can help in any way from a fellow south korean resident please let me know, if I can do anything to help in your time of sorrow please message me. Thinking of you


----------



## nolefan

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy. The unfairness of an avoidable tragedy at such a young age makes this even worse. Nothing will ever replace him or make this better but I hope in time you will make peace with his loss. Some people go their whole lives and never know a relationship with a special dog like you had with Jax, I hope the blessing of his life will eventually overshadow the sadness at his loss. My heart goes out to you and your husband.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I am so so so sorry for your loss. There are no words for such a heartbreaking story.


----------



## MikaTallulah

So Sorry for your Loss!


----------



## Ksdenton

My heart aches for you and your loss. I hope Jax puts the right dog back into your life one day. He could never be replaced but you obviously have lots of love to give another dog that could use it. So so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I cannot imagine what you are going through right now. I am so so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy Jax. Just keep him in your heart through all those memories you shared.. You will see him again one day..until then take time to grieve but try not to get stuck on the anger phase..it will eat you up. Just take it one day at a time and I am sure one day, when you are ready, you will find another golden to love. You all are in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Jax..you are in good company.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy. I can only imagine how devastated you are. My heart goes out to you. Rest peacefully Jax. You are a beautiful boy. 
Carol


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. Jax was a very good-looking boy who looked so happy in every picture you shared. He will live in your hearts forever!! R_IP sweet Jax and watch over your mom and dad._


----------



## DieselDog

I am so sorry to hear this about your sweet Jax.... I'm so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LKC9262

I really appreciate all the condolences. Something about having complete strangers agree that this is SO terrible and that we SHOULD be upset helps with our grieving. 
Every day seems to get a little better. Yesterday was the first day we made it without crying. We were finally able to laugh about some of the things we used to do with him and yell out the songs we used to sing to him in the gooft voice that he loved so much, even though those silly songs evoke a different emotion now. 
Thank you so much for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so sorry - this is just so unfair. What an awful loss - so tragic. You absolutely should be upset. Allow yourself to grieve and cry. It is awful to lose our wonderful dogs at any time. He was so young, though. I am so sorry. I wish I could say something to take away the pain.


----------



## Fella 77

So sorry to hear about your boy Jax..he was beautiful.I can't imagine the pain of loosing a dog like that, suddenly when in the care of someone else. My Sadie spent two months fighting Lymphoma, and I knew everyday when I looked at her she was going to be gone soon..and I still wasn't prepared for it when it came. No words can heal your pain..just time..it's good that your able to talk about the good times and sweet things about Jax that made you smile..that will help carry you through this darkness.. R.I.P sweet Jax..you were loved unconditionally, will be missed terribly, and never forgotten..


----------



## Goldylover2

I'm so sorry for your loss. As the days go by your pain will lessen little by little. I just lost my golden Ginger five weeks ago. It was a normal night and we were off on our mile and a half hike at the park. She was always up for a walk even though she had been sleeping a lot more at home. We just thought it was her just getting older. She was 10.5 and a 95 pound gentle giant. After the hike she got in the car. I made one stop and within 20 minutes we were home. She walked up three steps into the kitchen and then she stiffened up. Her legs and head seemed to be extended out. Her breathing was fast then normal. Her stomach wasn't bloated. Gums looked good. I felt all over her body and she didn't whine or whimper one time. She even gave me her paw when I asked her. To make a long story short. She took her last breath on the kitchen floor. We rushed her to the vet hospital and they attempted cpr as I watched. I was in shock to say the least. I would always talk to her on the walks and say, your going to live until at least 16. I said it that night and within an hour she was gone. I'm tearing up right now typing this. I gave her a daily vitamins and glucosamine. Her being so big I was always afraid of her getting hip dysplasia. Vet said it was probably a heart issue or blood clot. We couldn't stand not having a furry friend in our house. So we rushed out and got another golden three days later. At first I thought we got another dog to soon. But after a couple of weeks, we made the right choice. I took my 12 week puppy Caleb for a hike at the park tonight. It still tough to go there without Ginger. But it's getting better.


----------



## lgnutah

What a tragic loss. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Daisygirl4440

I am so sorry..my prayers and thoughts are with you during this very difficult time. I am told that time heals, but our kids are always in our hearts and minds


----------



## Cookie's Mom

I'm so sorry about your sweet boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FAL guy

What a beautiful boy! Please accept my sincere condolences.

I feel inclined to make sure you know, this was not your fault. Your choosing to nueter was a good idea and is done hundreds of thousands a year with no issues. I pray you find peace with the decision and comfort in the wonderful memories you have of Jax.

Please, take time to visit here often. You will find it hard to, it still is for me. But everytime I come here and read stories about these great dogs, that become such an important part of our lives becasue of who they are, and how much they love us, I feel just a little bit better. There are great people here. People who have lost the Golden loves of their lives. They have helped me more than I can ever thank, I pray you find the same help here.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. I'm so sorry. This is total BS


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

